# Strange smallmouth



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

I caught this little guy today. I don't think his head developed right.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Daddy was a drum lol


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks like Dory!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

One of natures wonders


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I see that with bass in high pressured ponds a lot. If I were to guess,it had a run in with some treble hooks as a youngen?


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Caught one like that out of a river this spring. Fish on the left


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep. Injured at some time in it's life. They just keep on keepin' on! And other than that upper lip, the fish looks perfectly healthy, so it's able to feed itself.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Huh...zika virus?


----------

